# Attempt at making cabinets



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

Wanted to see how it would turn out. I might want to make kitchen cabinets one day and needed to see if I could. Plus, our utility sink in the laundry room had seen better days, so why not?

I'm hoping to finish it soon, so I thought I'd post some progress pics.



























































Just need to prime the case, attach the back, the paint and glaze.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good, nice work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Well done indeed. Kitchen next.








 







.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice job. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm still having trouble in the painting department. I just got me a HVLP gun and am trying to figure this out. I am spraying primer, checked the viscosity with the drip cup, but it still comes out somewhat lumpy. I think ithe spray nozzle I'm using is too big. Going to try the smallest size, but short of that, any idea what I could be doing wrong?

FYI: I am using Sherwin Williams Latex primer, added floetrol about 4:1 and then thinned with water until the drip cup drops to about 12 seconds or so.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Very sharp - did you build the doors yourself or buy them? I'm doing doors now and am curious how others are tackling that subject.


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

I built the doors. I bought a nice set of router bits: 

http://www.amanatool.com/routerbits/architectural-cabinet-doors.html

It was a hefty investment, but I plan to build out a custom kitchen in the next year or so, they should pay for themselves. The panel making bit, to be completely honest, scares the crap out of me, but does a beautiful job.

Even though I trim off most of the waste on my table saw, there's something about 3 to 4 inches of spinning death that gets the heart rate up!

But I just saw a similar cabinet, stock, selling for triple what I paid at Lowe's. And they have particle board. So, if you have the tools, DIY is the way to go.

Note, that for the panel bit, you will need a powerful router. I have the 3+ hp one from porter cable, and if you get too greedy, it slows down. Make sure you are able to reduce the rpms.

Good luck, its a good project and a great investment!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Arlaghan said:


> I built the doors. I bought a nice set of router bits:
> 
> http://www.amanatool.com/routerbits/architectural-cabinet-doors.html
> 
> ...


Excellent advise.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Arlaghan said:


> I built the doors. I bought a nice set of router bits:
> 
> http://www.amanatool.com/routerbits/architectural-cabinet-doors.html
> 
> ...


Amen to that - good investment, scary spinning doom though hehe. Your doors came out beautiful, well done!

I just snagged my first set of rail & stile bits for my shaper and built 8 doors. I went with beadboard center panels and they came out very sharp (I think). Doing diy built-ins all over the house is saving us an immense amount of money over time!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Practice make Perfect, but you can stop practicing now, that cabinet looks NICE!


----------



## eznaz (Nov 18, 2012)

your ready, get on the kitchen!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great design and construction. What wood did you use? It's just hard for me to identify the wood. it's very functional 
and looks solid. Nice job.


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Good job. The doors look very nice.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice work on the cabinets. The doors look great!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks! The wood for the doors and face frame is maple. The box is maple plywood.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Great job, you are right you did get a good set of cutters, are you using a router table or running free hand? I hope a router table, a bit that size can get dangerous real quick free hand, especially with a router that powerful.

I had a 3HP shaper running some cutters that were 6 inches or better, sounded like a jet warming up, got rid of that hog. I just don't like my fingers that close to something making that kind of racket.

One question, is there a reason you made your toe kick that way? Just curious.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Arlaghan said:


> Note, that for the panel bit, you will need a powerful router. I have the 3+ hp one from porter cable, and if you get too greedy, it slows down. Make sure you are able to reduce the rpms.


Back in the last century when I started, there were no variable speed routers...just one speed. You learn to slow down your pass, and make incremental depth passes. The panel bit should be run in your router table.


















.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh I definitely have a table mounted router. There is no way I'd freehand this!!!

As for the toe-kick, the future kitchen my wife wants is inspired by this picture. I would make the curve for it as well, but since that isn't something I think is hard, I left it out for this test project. Our new kitchen is going in a house we will build after selling our current home, so I'm keeping my projects short.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I should have guessed that was why you left the toe kick like that, we did our cabinets something similar.


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

Update: finished painting and glazing, a first for me. I could use a little more practice, I think.


----------

